# Puppy enquiries. That was wierd!!



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Got a call last night from a woman. She asked about puppies, but was very vague as to where she'd seen them advertised. She asked about the parents, asked how big they'd grow, kept asking "but they will be very small won't they"? Then she said "are they inbred?" I asked her what she meant. and she said, father bred to daughter etc. I replied that they were not at all inbred. I found this last question strange. In 30 years breeding dogs, nobody has ever asked me such an odd question. 
So she made an appointment to view after I'd chatted about my criteria.
They arrived at 11am, we went through the brick outhouse, into the kitchen and straight through into my front room where the puppies are. She asked to pick up one of the bitch puppies, held it for a minute, no more, then told me to take it and put it back, then turned and walked out into the kitchen telling her husband to come on and they'd have a think about it.
That is the oddest experience in all my time breeding puppies. She appeared to have no real interest in the puppies at all and more interested in my home, the husband asking if I did rescue and how many animals I had etc.
Very odd indeed.


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmm I would be extremely wary now, I have heard of people doing that to "case" out somewhere to return to steal them. Hope thats not the case and they were just strange people but I think I would er on the side of caution.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Very suspicious behaviour indeed...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes...I would be very wary of such behaviour! :hmm:


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Why did you invite them over?! :gasp:

I'd have told them I wasn't interested in selling them a puppy over the phone.....


----------



## Rosikus (Apr 6, 2009)

When I went to see a littler of puppies before I got my dog I would have happily stayed for hourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs... Very suspicious.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I Dont Think Thats Normal...I Wouldnt Sell Them One Personally, What A Strange Experience!!!! x Hope All Goes Ok Though!! x


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

o0o0 pups wot kind u got


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Dizz said:


> Why did you invite them over?! :gasp:
> 
> I'd have told them I wasn't interested in selling them a puppy over the phone.....



Well I'm not quite sure how you would get potential owners to buy a pup if you didn't first vet them on the phone, (I have their landline number on my caller display) and then invite them to view the puppies. That's the usual way of doing things. Is there any other way?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

klair328 said:


> o0o0 pups wot kind u got


Lha-chis. But I never advertise on here.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

what are they??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very Suspicious. How could anyone not spend forever cooing over baby puppies. God If I came you would have to throw me out or I`d be there all day.
Sounds like the kind of people that will now drop off a box of unwanted pups when you turn your back but then I am naturally suspicious of strange people


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

That is just well odd, but as you said, you never know what peeps are like until you see them. If they are new to the dog world, they could have been told to ask silly questions like inbreeding etc... you just never know.

I think you have done the right thing, however I do find their behaviour whilst at your house quite worrying.... Hope you have large dogs, that will be able to protect if needs be. Not wanting to worry you, but there's definately an increase in dog thefts at the moment, and the thieves are getting cheekier by the minute!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not worried from a security point of view. There is no way anyone would be able to get into my cottage in order to steal anything. Plus I have their landline phone number and car registration. They were recorded on my CCTV as they came through the gate too.
I had wondered if the RSPCA are still upset that I refused them entry so are being devious in order to make up some 'report' from someone and so, sent in a pair of stooges in order to gain entry.
It will be very interesting to see what transpires.
If this is the case, then the RSPCA will be leaving themselves open to a lawsuit as I would consider this to be entrapment and harrassment of someone going about thier day to day life in a law abiding manner.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

what are your pups ?? never heard of them
dont get me started with sspca they knwo NOTHING when it comes to reptiles! well at least the oens that came to visit me


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe you should file a police report just so the police are notified of these suspicious characters in case they are pet theives or the like? If they are dog theives then their car description, details etc may be useful to them.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

klair328 said:


> what are your pups ?? never heard of them
> dont get me started with sspca they knwo NOTHING when it comes to reptiles! well at least the oens that came to visit me


Lhasa Apso's x Chihuahua as a gues from the name.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Sziren said:


> That is just well odd, but as you said, you never know what peeps are like until you see them. If they are new to the dog world, they could have been told to ask silly questions like inbreeding etc... you just never know.
> 
> I think you have done the right thing, however I do find their behaviour whilst at your house quite worrying.... Hope you have large dogs, that will be able to protect if needs be. Not wanting to worry you, but there's definately an increase in dog thefts at the moment, and the thieves are getting cheekier by the minute!


 You don't worry me lol. I am seriously not afraid of anyone or anything. Yes I do have a big dog to protect me(got a couple of them actually), not that I need a dog to protect me as I'm pretty scary myself when roused hehe. But I have a feeling 'big Ursa' would take a very dim view of anyone trying to get into 'his' house and take 'his' babies without me being here. Plus the CCTV is always on.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Lha-Chis? Would That Be A Lhasa x Chihuahua? xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh thats very odd not normally on the fluffies forums but this reminded me of something that happened years back I had a guy call wanting to view some hatchling lizards customers always get a choice to view before they buy so I'm happy and so are they 

Thing is he acted quite like your buyers and went off again 5 days later i got a letter asking me to visit the tax office they did a full check.

I had no where near enough to warrent paying tax for them but they did check was quite stressful 

Paula


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Lhasa Apso's x Chihuahua as a gues from the name.



hehe yes. I did have a call last night from a lady who asked what they were. I explained and she said "ahh, I know what laperapsko......lasperaspo......lapserapsko.....oh you know what I mean, those dogs, I can't pronounce it".
"So they are those crossed with a chihuahua?"
I said yes.
So then she asks how big they'll get. So I say the mother is a lhasa apso and weighs around 4.5kg and the father is a chihuahua who weighs 1.5kg so the adult weight of the puppies will be somewhere between those weights.
So she said "they won't be big dogs?" so I said that with the parents, they were not going to end up great Dane sized were they? 
She said "they will be great Dane size? Oh I think that's too big for me".
So I said "no, the father is a chihuahua and the mother is a lhasa apso, so the puppies will be somewhere around the size of either of the parents, no bigger than the bigger and no smaller than the smallest of the 2. "

She then said "oh I think they are going to be far too big for me. I only have a small bungalow and I don't think a great Dane would fit in here".

This mornings calls brought one enquiry who asked about the parents (again had trouble pronouncing lhasa apso), and asked about bitch availability. I said I had 2 and they were small. I said I also had a lovely dog pup. She said it was for her mum who wouldn't have a dog as when they got 'randy' they were horrible and would hump your leg. I said that neutered males didn't get 'randy' and even my stud dog didn't hump my leg. She then asked," oh by the way, if we said we wanted one for mum, will you deliver".

It's reaching the stage where my already meagre people skills, are getting even more meagre. Is there something in the water which is making people thick, or is it the season for thick people to be buying puppies?
Needless to say, neither of those 2 will be getting a pup.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Very Suspicious. How could anyone not spend forever cooing over baby puppies. God If I came you would have to throw me out or I`d be there all day.
> Sounds like the kind of people that will now drop off a box of unwanted pups when you turn your back but then I am naturally suspicious of strange people


 I was totally bemused Shell. I must admit, last night, I had an odd feeling about this couple and kept thinking about the RSPCA and the limits they would go to in an attempt to get inside my place. I nearly called her back last night and said they'd all been sold, but I told myself not to be daft. It seems my gut feeling was correct about something not being quite right about them.
I have never ever had anyone like that here before. Everyone who comes to see puppies, wants to watch them and talk about them. Normally, I offer a cuppa and we sit and chat, then they meet the rest of my dogs, watch them interact with the puppies etc. But they didn't even ask about the parents, or ask to see them or anything, just pointed out a pup and asked to hold it, then one minute later asked me to put it back, and immediately walking out of the room saying "I'll have a think about it". She left the room and the bloke stayed in the room seemingly just wanting to play with the puppies. I stood in the doorway watching them both before saying to him, "I think your wife wants to leave now" and more or less forcing him to come away from the pups, just in case they were trying to distract me in order to take a pup while my attention was on the wife. I trust nobody and get very suspicious if 2 people come into the cottage, and they split up into different rooms.
I've wracked my brain trying to figure out what they were up to and can't fathom it out at all. But very very strange indeed.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

You should invite the 1st one around for a look and then tell her that Ursa is one of last years puppies from the same pair!!! That'd get her going!!



fenwoman said:


> hehe yes. I did have a call last night from a lady who asked what they were. I explained and she said "ahh, I know what laperapsko......lasperaspo......lapserapsko.....oh you know what I mean, those dogs, I can't pronounce it".
> "So they are those crossed with a chihuahua?"
> I said yes.
> So then she asks how big they'll get. So I say the mother is a lhasa apso and weighs around 4.5kg and the father is a chihuahua who weighs 1.5kg so the adult weight of the puppies will be somewhere between those weights.
> ...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> You should invite the 1st one around for a look and then tell her that Ursa is one of last years puppies from the same pair!!! That'd get her going!!



Oh don't. She might believe me. Mind I could say that he is the father, then show them little Bronnie and say that she is the mother. Bronnie would fit in Ursa's mouth with room for a bone too.:lol2:


----------



## crocsrule (Apr 8, 2009)

ITS CURELA DAVILE she is gonna steal them all lol


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

can we see some pics of the puppies then  would love to see what they look like  

Well done for not selling to the 2 mentioned they sound like right weido's lol


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Well I'm not quite sure how you would get potential owners to buy a pup if you didn't first vet them on the phone, (I have their landline number on my caller display) and then invite them to view the puppies. That's the usual way of doing things. Is there any other way?


 
Well... yes, if you had a bad feeling from the phone call then doubt they get much better in person!!!

How much are people charging for cross bred dogs these days?? Does make me wonder......!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pam perhaps she had a similar dog that died and the memories where brought back to her when she held the baby. We have them coming to the Sanctuary they take one look at the kittens then march off usually muttereing they arent ready for a new kitten as they miss Fluffy to much. Just a thought


OR as you say they tried to distract you by splitting up then pocket a puppy and leave hoping you wont notice notice. This happened in Southport with a litter of Pugs it was in the local newspaper about it


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Got a call last night from a woman. She asked about puppies, but was very vague as to where she'd seen them advertised. She asked about the parents, asked how big they'd grow, kept asking "but they will be very small won't they"? Then she said "are they inbred?" I asked her what she meant. and she said, father bred to daughter etc. I replied that they were not at all inbred. I found this last question strange. In 30 years breeding dogs, nobody has ever asked me such an odd question.
> So she made an appointment to view after I'd chatted about my criteria.
> They arrived at 11am, we went through the brick outhouse, into the kitchen and straight through into my front room where the puppies are. She asked to pick up one of the bitch puppies, held it for a minute, no more, then told me to take it and put it back, then turned and walked out into the kitchen telling her husband to come on and they'd have a think about it.
> That is the oddest experience in all my time breeding puppies. She appeared to have no real interest in the puppies at all and more interested in my home, the husband asking if I did rescue and how many animals I had etc.
> Very odd indeed.


That does sound rather odd! I would be most suspicious! 
You didnt recognise them as anyone off here did you Pam? :devil:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Pam perhaps she had a similar dog that died and the memories where brought back to her when she held the baby. We have them coming to the Sanctuary they take one look at the kittens then march off usually muttereing they arent ready for a new kitten as they miss Fluffy to much. Just a thought
> 
> 
> OR as you say they tried to distract you by splitting up then pocket a puppy and leave hoping you wont notice notice. This happened in Southport with a litter of Pugs it was in the local newspaper about it


the same thing was happening a few years ago with pedigree kittens, distractin the owner while one is stuffed up jumper, nd owner not realising till they had gone.

terrible thing to do to someone.

quite a few dogs have been going missing around here.

but it is silly season and all the numptys are out!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Oh don't. She might believe me. Mind I could say that he is the father, then show them little Bronnie and say that she is the mother. Bronnie would fit in Ursa's mouth with room for a bone too.:lol2:


 
Haha what an image!! Would be even better if Bronnie was the male! Can imagine such a littlie trying to mount Ursa!! Seriously though, if you do do that, please make sure you get it all on CCTV and post it here so we can see her face!


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

i think my detector alarm bells would have been ringing when they were there
have you tried ringing the number and see if someone answers it with 
tax inspectors office or 
rspca investigations team.


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds really suspicious. Heard a lot of stories about people doing similar things pretending they are interested in buying parrots, then robbing the whole collection. Why not make up some story you are doing market research and phone the number saying they get something if they answer the questions! That way at least you will know if it is a genuine enquiry or not!
Emma x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Pam perhaps she had a similar dog that died and the memories where brought back to her when she held the baby.


 I know she didn't as she told me over the phone that she had a child day care centre for the last 15 years, so couldn't have a dog.




> OR as you say they tried to distract you by splitting up then pocket a puppy and leave hoping you wont notice notice. This happened in Southport with a litter of Pugs it was in the local newspaper about it


 When she turned and left the room and the man suddenly became interested in the litter and bent over the puppy pen, I must admit, that was exactly the thought which crossed my mind so I stood in the doorway and focussed on him, telling him that he should leave the puppies as his wife was leaving.
Well I don't know what their game was, but I hope other breeders will be careful as something still doesn't sit right about this couple.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

2manydogs said:


> i think my detector alarm bells would have been ringing when they were there
> have you tried ringing the number and see if someone answers it with
> tax inspectors office or
> rspca investigations team.


 I tried ringing this afternoon but there was no reply so I have a feeling they were looking at other litters. Tax inspector is more than welcome. I don't make anywhere near the level at which I would start to pay tax.
And if it's the other shower, then it is gaining entry by deception. Boy would the papers have a field day with that one.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

coopere said:


> Sounds really suspicious. Heard a lot of stories about people doing similar things pretending they are interested in buying parrots, then robbing the whole collection. Why not make up some story you are doing market research and phone the number saying they get something if they answer the questions! That way at least you will know if it is a genuine enquiry or not!
> Emma x


 I will ring them tomorrow but won't lie. I hate and loath liars. I will simply ask whomever answers, what the deal was and that I found their behaviour odd. Will see what they say.


And to the person who asked about photos, I'm sorry but I will not be postig photos on the forum ever again as there are one or two rather unpleasant people on here who look for things they can slag me off about and then make a report to the RSPCA based purely on the photos.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I will ring them tomorrow but won't lie. I hate and loath liars. I will simply ask whomever answers, what the deal was and that I found their behaviour odd. Will see what they say.
> 
> 
> *And to the person who asked about photos, I'm sorry but I will not be postig photos on the forum ever again as there are one or two rather unpleasant people on here who look for things they can slag me off about and then make a report to the RSPCA based purely on the photos*.


 
It is such a shame as I love looking at your photos especially the pups and Big Ursa. To the people who think anything is wrong with your animals or the way you keep them all I can say is "SHAME ON YOU" and "Go get yourself a life that doesnt involve making good, honest, hard working, animal loving peoples lives a misery":bash::bash::bash:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Well that all sounds very odd. I think I'd be the complete opposite and hang about making a nuisance of myself in the hope of getting the tour of all the animals! 

I know you're really careful about who you home the puppies to, so someone who doesn't coo and aaawwwww over your babies must really ring alarm bells. I know it would me too.

All very strange.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

haven tread the whoel thread but maybe they were the people who reported you?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We've had dodgy people in the past aswell.

People who on the phone have come across as lovely, but once turn up and both myself and my dogs are getting odd vibes, then I ask them to leave and that I will have to think about it.

I had one woman who rang me a good 15 times plus one day. Her first phone call was phoning about the pups, how she had a GSD for 10 years. Would I take her signed benifits book for her to pay for it that way at £25 a week. ERRRRRMMMM NO!

sO SHE PHONED AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN. And yes, each time I got more and more annoyed at trying to politely say no. Last call I broke and after her 'my last GSD jumped out the frnt window after a car.' I really just snapped and told her she wasn't having a dump pulled from the loo from me, let alone a pup. slammed phone down and it rang again, I answered expecting to get a mouth full and fully prepped to give it back and it was hubby's dad. I told him, he laughed and said ;Thats good cause we got the house and I'll have her! (last pup in litter, was my fave lol) So now at 10 years old, she is still at my inlaws.


I've been the same about people coming for chickens. If I get that bells going off in my head, Then it's a no no. And yes, I question people as much as I wuld if it was a puppy. Just had a pair of legbars go this morning. Lady was on her way to pick up a horse lol so had horse box on the back of the Landrover. Bless, she had her arm in a sling aswell as suffering a bad shoulder. But she already has hens and chatted on the phone about how she was planning on mixing them with her others and making sure all was fine and what food they are on so she could get it in beforehand.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> haven tread the whoel thread but maybe they were the people who reported you?


 They didn't mention being RFUK forum readers. The plain fact about reporting me is that if there was a report made at all, it was made solely on the basis of reading forum posts and looking at photos I'd put on the forum.
Even if they were forum members who had reported me on the basis of come photos I had put on the forum, why would they then want to come and see the puppies?

No, the person who reported me to the RSPCA is a long standing forum member from up north who has been vociferous in decrying me and taking issue with every single picture I've ever published, if there was really a report and not just the RSPCA themselves telling lies, making up a report, based on what they see on the forum as they monitor it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> They didn't mention being RFUK forum readers. The plain fact about reporting me is that if there was a report made at all, it was made solely on the basis of reading forum posts and looking at photos I'd put on the forum.
> Even if they were forum members who had reported me on the basis of come photos I had put on the forum, why would they then want to come and see the puppies?
> 
> No, the person who reported me to the RSPCA is a long standing forum member from up north who has been vociferous in decrying me and taking issue with every single picture I've ever published, if there was really a report and not just the RSPCA themselves telling lies, making up a report, based on what they see on the forum as they monitor it.



a haa ok still really odd though.
hope all is well.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> *I will ring them tomorrow but won't lie. I hate and loath liars. I will simply ask whomever answers, what the deal was and that I found their behaviour odd. Will see what they say.*
> 
> 
> And to the person who asked about photos, I'm sorry but I will not be postig photos on the forum ever again as there are one or two rather unpleasant people on here who look for things they can slag me off about and then make a report to the RSPCA based purely on the photos.


Did you ring them?? What was the outcome?? My hackles went up too as I read about their behaviour - definitely not 'normal' ......


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lola said:


> Did you ring them?? What was the outcome?? My hackles went up too as I read about their behaviour - definitely not 'normal' ......


 I did ring them and she said "oh there wasn't a problem, I just thought I ought to come away and think about it". 
So I'm still none the wiser. I mean, you think about getting a puppy before you make the effort to look for a breeder, then go and see the litter etc don't you? You don't go and look at puppies, and then think about whether you want one or not?
Perhaps she isn't quite 'all there'?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe they just didn't like what they saw? People make all sorts of snap judgements about things. It could have been any number of thigs that instantly made them think 'ooh, no'. And maybe they didn't feel the need to give a reason (and possibly cause offense) so just left right away?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

midori said:


> Maybe they just didn't like what they saw? People make all sorts of snap judgements about things. It could have been any number of thigs that instantly made them think 'ooh, no'. And maybe they didn't feel the need to give a reason (and possibly cause offense) so just left right away?


 

But what reason, Ive seen pics of Pams puppies and they all look well cared for and well reared. Its quite obvious she loves her animals


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> But what reason, Ive seen pics of Pams puppies and they all look well cared for and well reared. Its quite obvious she loves her animals


thats all well and good, but they didnt match the colour of the bag she intended to carry the pup round in and therefore just simply wouldnt do.

damn it fenny! when are you going to learn to breed an animal of a complementory colour to baby pink!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bendigo said:


> thats all well and good, but they didnt match the colour of the bag she intended to carry the pup round in and therefore just simply wouldnt do.
> 
> damn it fenny! when are you going to learn to breed an animal of a complementory colour to baby pink!!


 Was that with white polka dots or without:lol2:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Was that with white polka dots or without:lol2:



well thats really a mute question as polka dots go with anything dont ya know!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bendigo said:


> well thats really a mute question as polka dots go with anything dont ya know!


 
Aaah I see Im not as fashion conscious as I used to be......................


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Aaah I see Im not as fashion conscious as I used to be......................





its ok, i did costume design so im up to date with all the latest combos.


im only up this late as we have just repainted the sitting room and so naturally i have to re-dye my dogs coat to fit in with the more summery tones on the new couch.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> But what reason, Ive seen pics of Pams puppies and they all look well cared for and well reared. Its quite obvious she loves her animals


Well my house is clean and tidy, the puppy pen is spacious, clean and has fresh water, food and toys. My home doesn't stink and I am friendly and chatty. So I still have no idea. The husband seemed more interested in how warm the kitchen is with the rayburn on.
The vet is happy to sign a health certificate when he checks and innoculates my puppies(he suggested this certificate, I didn't ask for it) and the vet check went well the other week, so if she didn't like what she saw, I have no idea what she saw that she didn't like the look of.

The woman literally didn't stay long enough to see the parents or other family members other than little 'Feather' who looked just like the puppy she asked to hold. I told her that the pup would grow up exactly the same as 'Feather' and reiterated what I'd told her over the phone, that the bitches must not be bred from. Perhaps she planned on breeding so decided aginst one of mine when she saw how small they would be?
I can't see Midori's posts unless they get quoted because she's been blocked due to her constant accusatory and denegrating posts and frankly I'm tired of her insinuations that there is anything amiss with my home or my puppies. There isn't and not only my vet, but the vet who bought a puppy from me from a previous litter, seem to be happy, as does the lady who bought one of them a couple of weeks ago, who now has his own facebook page.
Midori seems to want to imagine that I live in filth, in a hovel, and rear puppies in filth or that they are sick, unhealthy or neglected.
Personally I have no idea why she has 'issues' with me since she has never met me, been to my home, or met any of my dogs so I find her critical and judgemental attitude rather baffling.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

midori said:


> Maybe they just didn't like what they saw? People make all sorts of snap judgements about things. It could have been any number of thigs that instantly made them think 'ooh, no'. And maybe they didn't feel the need to give a reason (and possibly cause offense) so just left right away?



Maybe she just saying that when they saw the pups they wasn't what she wanted, they wasn't what they thought in their mind what they would be like, if that makes any sense.

I dont think she was saying that your house is dirty or untidy.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

martyb said:


> Maybe she just saying that when they saw the pups they wasn't what she wanted, they wasn't what they thought in their mind what they would be like, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I dont think she was saying that your house is dirty or untidy.


 
Thankyou, I wasn't suggesting any such thing. 

People have all sorts of idiosyncracies. What one person likes, another does not. People get a picture in their mind of what they want, and for some people, nothing else would do. 

At least they didn't waste time by hanging around, asking questions when they had known immediately that the puppies weren't for them.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

midori said:


> Thankyou, I wasn't suggesting any such thing.
> 
> People have all sorts of idiosyncracies. What one person likes, another does not. People get a picture in their mind of what they want, and for some people, nothing else would do.
> 
> At least they didn't waste time by hanging around, asking questions when they had known immediately that the puppies weren't for them.


I glad you understood what i was trying to get across. People do get images of what they think they will be like and when they see them they are completely different and so not for them, and rather than offend the seller they may have thought it would have just been best and leave how they did.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tis true, many people have an image in their head of what they want their new pet to look like, & if they realise they aren't going to get just what they want, they will quickly go off to continue searching.

I see it a lot in my pet shop, where people come in looking for a guinea pig & they are disappointed because the lovely male abysinian guinea we have in doesn't have more ginger on it, or it's fur isn't smooth, etc.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Tis true, many people have an image in their head of what they want their new pet to look like, & if they realise they aren't going to get just what they want, they will quickly go off to continue searching.
> 
> I see it a lot in my pet shop, where people come in looking for a guinea pig & they are disappointed because the lovely male abysinian guinea we have in doesn't have more ginger on it, or it's fur isn't smooth, etc.


 
Or Pink with yellow zigzags. Im so different I go with a vision in mind and end up with something totally different. Years ago I went to a breeders to reserve a male sealpoint Siamese kitten and came home with an older Oriental lilac female kitten that kept getting in my pocket and bag. I had to have her even though she didnt fit in with my vision:lol2: Best thing I ever did:flrt: and yes I did pay for her:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I will ring them tomorrow but won't lie. I hate and loath liars. I will simply ask whomever answers, what the deal was and that I found their behaviour odd. Will see what they say.
> 
> 
> And to the person who asked about photos, I'm sorry but I will not be postig photos on the forum ever again as *there are one or two rather unpleasant people on here who look for things they can slag me off about and then make a report to the RSPCA based purely on the photos*.


I think this is aimed at moi!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think this is aimed at moi!


 
I wish you and Pam would make up as you used to be such good friends


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I wish you and Pam would make up as you used to be such good friends


Hi Shell,
We did, but things were said & I'm afraid I cannot be friendly to someone who says I am cruel to my animals. 
And now I am prime suspect for reporting Fenwoman to the RSPCA when, infact, I experienced being reported to my local council for having marmosets in my home that very same day!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Shell,
> We did, but things were said & I'm afraid I cannot be friendly to someone who says I am cruel to my animals.
> And now I am prime suspect for reporting Fenwoman to the RSPCA when, infact, I experienced being reported to my local council for having marmosets in my home that very same day!


 
Oooooooo interesting i maybes wonder if it was the same person that reported you both then an they were arguing on a same thread as you 


Ive been there too someone reported me for having skunks about a month or so before you an pam got reported 

strange cos not many people on "the street" knew i owned skunks even half my family dont have a clue i own them 

So i know how you both feel its not nice at all


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

this is strange behaviour indeed.
be very careful please, this kind of thing is common and infact often has nothing to do with pets.. its often used as a way of 'checking' out a home as a possible burglery target. your a woman living on your own and although you do have dogs who would warn you should someone try to break in.... just please be vigilant.




as for other things ive read on this thread, such as some people reporting other people to the RSPCA. im pretty sure there is very very few people on this forum that would actually do such a thing, although if they have, without cause, then they should be ashamed of themselves. its hard enough getting the RSPCA to do anything about real cruelty and neglect without sending them on wild goose chases


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Perhaps they just thought you were a wierdo and decided to look elsewhere.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Perhaps they just thought you were a wierdo and decided to look elsewhere.


 
WHY? I dont find Pam weird at all shes a lovely lady


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> this is strange behaviour indeed.
> be very careful please, this kind of thing is common and infact often has nothing to do with pets.. its often used as a way of 'checking' out a home as a possible burglery target. your a woman living on your own and although you do have dogs who would warn you should someone try to break in.... just please be vigilant.
> 
> 
> ...


 I am always careful and insist on a landline number and name before inviting anyone here. And I cross reference the info they give me too and if anything doesn't match I phone them and ask them to verify it.
Anyone daft enough to want to try to break in would come face to face with big Ursa aswell as the others as my dogs share my home 24/7 and are not shut into a room or outside.
But yes, anyone living alone needs to be a bit savvy.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Perhaps they just thought you were a wierdo and decided to look elsewhere.


 I am actually boringly normal in real life, and outgoing and friendly as several forum members who have met me, can verify


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooo interesting i maybes wonder if it was the same person that reported you both then an they were arguing on a same thread as you
> 
> 
> Ive been there too someone reported me for having skunks about a month or so before you an pam got reported
> ...


Hey hun, I have a very good idea who it was who reported me to the council.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Spill the beans then:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Spill the beans then:whistling2:


Thats what everybody (me included :blush: ) is thinking anyway :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I am actually boringly normal in real life, and outgoing and friendly as several forum members who have met me, can verify


Normal? Pam, I don't think we can i can verify this, I do apoligise. Hehehe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun, I have a very good idea who it was who reported me to the council.


??? Yes, i wanna no colin, and sort your msn out please!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't say who I think it is guys, sorry. But nothing came of the council guy coming for a nosey. He got an education.

And Joe, just block me on MSN & that should stop the spam it keeps sending people.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Zooman just a tip if u keep getting spam chnage your msn account password and the spam will stop. It should work always does with me


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ferretman, its my MSN, it keeps sending people on my contacts list spam & links to swingers sites, etc!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Yeh mine used to do that i was told by the it guy change your password and they stop all the spam. Just a tip though : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I opened a new MSN account anyway :2thumb:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Awww well sorted


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ferretman, its my MSN, it keeps sending people on my contacts list spam & links to swingers sites, etc!


 

PMSL:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:lol2:


 i've had all sorts shell, not just swingers!:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

hey i keep sending people those links without knowing too!! bit embarrasing when people want to know why you are sending them links to dating website


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> i've had all sorts shell, not just swingers!:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



If you have swingers dearie you need tighter h'underpantz


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> If you have swingers dearie you need tighter h'underpantz


LOL! i dont mind, they very funny actually, if a little annoying! they think they can come and swing me over to me.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

very odd, behaviour from your 'purchasers'.
can't add much but even if i was looking for a puppy & your's wasn't exactly what i was after, i'd still have to stay a bit & fuss over them.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> LOL! i dont mind, they very funny actually, if a little annoying! they think they can come and swing me over to me.


 I once had a horrible creep of a builder here and he said "do you swing". I was so flipping naive I thought he meant some kind of dancing.
When someone told me what it meant, I went back to him and said "you know you asked if I swung? Well I can tell you I don't even sway gently":lol2:

Cheeky blighter.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

teshu said:


> very odd, behaviour from your 'purchasers'.
> can't add much but even if i was looking for a puppy & your's wasn't exactly what i was after, i'd still have to stay a bit & fuss over them.


 and I'd have been happy to put the kettle on and talk dogs with you.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I once had a horrible creep of a builder here and he said "do you swing". I was so flipping naive I thought he meant some kind of dancing.
> When someone told me what it meant, I went back to him and said "you know you asked if I swung? Well I can tell you I don't even sway gently":lol2:
> 
> Cheeky blighter.


hahaha! thats so funny i can imagine you doing it aswell!


----------

